# Exercising with your dog



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

This is amazing to watch.
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1786340974156


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wonderful video. I love how the little guys sat patiently waiting for his turn.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

That is amazing, love it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This is really cute. I guess that is a boarder collie or boarder collie/mix. Make me smile.


----------

